

When is a good time to post on Y Combinator? - ankurpatel

When is a good time to post on YCombinator?
======
ColinWright
Have you done even a minimal amount of homework to see if this question has
been asked before? Here are a few discussions:

* <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4058492>

* <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3251877>

* <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3703024>

The question has been discussed several times:

[http://www.hnsearch.com/search#request/all&q=title%3A%28...](http://www.hnsearch.com/search#request/all&q=title%3A%28submit+time%29&start=0)

------
ankurpatel
Time and day of the week to post something on YC

------
hoopism
Seems to be a year ago or more.

------
Sambdala
Morning. Eastern time.

